# Laparoscopic Removal of IUD



## kerri0402 (Feb 7, 2012)

There have been many discussions about removals if IUD's. With a Hysteroscope I realize it would be 58562, but what about with a Laparoscope, is that 49329? I also see 49402, but from my understanding, that is not with either scope, I am assuming that is by laparotomy? 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## lorilynn7657 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Lap IUD removal*

Since 49329 reads 'unlisted lap proc, abd, peritoneum and omentum', I like 58578 better. It reads 'unlisted lap proc, Uterus'. In my opinion, this seems to be more accurate for the procedure you described. Of course, you know you'll have to send the notes along w/ the claim for an unlisted procedure.


----------

